# which way does handlebar tape wrap?



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Most sites say wrap the right handle bar counter clockwise, and the other counter clockwise

Park tools starts by saying right handle bar counter clockwise but then says if you use the drops alot you want clockwise.

So what is better? I noticed only the edges get a little worn but does it really unwrap itself no matter which direction you wrap it?


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Try this and see if it helps you out.
http://video.bicycling.com/video/Wrapping-Handlebar-Tape;Do-It-Yourself-Bike-Maintenance


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Clockwise, counter CW, these terms are useless unless you state a point of view!!!!


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

PoorCyclist said:


> Most sites say wrap the right handle bar counter clockwise, and the other counter clockwise


Guessing one of those isn't what you meant. Right side, if standing behind the bike looking forward, should be CCW. Works for me and around here with riding into the wind this time of year, the drops are my friends.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> Clockwise, counter CW, these terms are useless unless you state a point of view!!!!


It really doesn't matter. Clockwise, counter clockwise, looking from the front, looking from the rear, wrapping from the ends to the stem, wrapping from the stem to the ends. If the tape has a sticky backside and you do a good wrap job there won't be a problem. I've used all different techniques with success. Personally, I like to start my wrap at the stem and wrap to the ends. No tape needed (although I start by taping the end down just to be sure), looks good and works fine. I usually wrap it front to back (clockwise on the right from behind the bars, counter clockwise on the left). You can really do it anyway you like, there is no rule. Right now, on 8 bikes I've probably got four different wraps.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Subject of endless discussion and controversy. You either start at the end of the bar, or you start in the middle near the stem, (or both, and glue the ends together at the brake hood), and you wrap one way, or the other, and you like adhesive and even add more, or you passionately hate adhesive and clean every drop of it off, and you either wrap a figure-eight around the brake hood, or just cross under it and add an extra piece, or, or, or . . . 

There's more than one way to do it ;-)

I start at the end of the bar, putting the first end of the tape under the bar with the roll to the outside. So I guess that means CW on the left and CCW on the right. I don't think it matters a whole lot.



> does it really unwrap itself no matter which direction you wrap it?


This is the only part you got definitely wrong. If you do it right (tight enough -- don't be afraid to stretch it) it will stay in place.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I have non adhesive tape so I hope it is OK!
I removed my old adhesive backed tape and it ended up tearing them up.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Looking from the back at the right side of the bar, I start at the bottom and wrap clockwise. Intense efforts out of the saddle and in the drops, one tends to pull up on one side while pushing down on the other. CW on the right and CCW on the left seems to mitigate any loosening of the tape - at least it has for me over the years.

But as others have said, there really is no right or wrong way. Just get it tight, particularly with non-adhesive tape.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I prefer to wrap them back to front.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I go outside to in starting at the drop. A small benefit, but then when I am pushing on the bar back to front I am pushing in the direction of the wrap direction.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^ This.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I wrap mine using parallel lines from the stem to the ends. Uses less tape that way.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I happen to like the method Park somehow sees as 'advanced,' with the extra half-loop around the hood. I don't know if it really matters, but I like to think it does. I think it matters to have the tops going to the rear as they go over the top of the handlebars - otherwise I get movement in the first bend more quickly. I'm less convinced that it matters in having the drops going to the outside over the top.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

if you are looking at the back, where you put the bar ends in, i do right side counter clockwise and left clockwise. I figure that if i'm pulling really hard and twisting a bit while sprinting in the drops that the tape will get even tighter instead of loosening up.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Apr 9, 2009)

I like wrapping it starting near the stem so you dont have to use ugly tape....


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I did it, pretty good for first time, I don't even know exactly any fancy way to route around the hoods, but I did alright, I didn't need to use the cover up piece. 

When I do the left side I thought I couldn't get the embrossed logo which is on the bottom of the tape to show, and had to go clockwise, after a while, I figured out I can go counterclockwise but I have to start with the other end of the tape... that's was my light bulb moment.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I was taught 'start at the ends and wrap towards the bike' on both sides. Easier to remember than CCW CW etc.

HTH

M


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I start at the bar ends and wrap 'over the top' from the inside to outside. When its finished the edges of the tape are pointed toward the outside/front of the bike on the top/hoods. As done here, tho that looks like a lousy job to me!


----------

